# Some of my earlier work!



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

These are some of my firsts in "Water Colour Paintings"


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You are a very talented artist!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are excellent - definitely not an ability I possess. You can be proud of your talent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You are a wonderful artist!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

OH! WOW!
You are very talented!
Thank you for sharing,


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Wish I could paint! So very nice to have that talent!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

You are very talented- the baby giraffe is my favorite.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

What a gift
thanks for sharing


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Excellant job!!!! You do beautiful painting. Thank you for sharing your talent with us. Mary


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Those are all fabulous,but I must say the baby giraffe really touches my heart.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Granny-Pearl said:


> These are some of my firsts in "Water Colour Paintings"


These are awesome! You are very good!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

You are very talented - the dog's eyes are amazing.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> You are very talented - the dog's eyes are amazing.


Thanks Hilary! ...... The dog was my daughters dog! Long haired Alsatian?...named after my mother! .... I feel getting the eyes right on portrait painting.... Is so important! As it gets the personality to show through!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great talent!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice, you are very talented!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow they are beautiful, what a great talent you have. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

beautiful!!!!beautiful!!!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow awesome, you are very talented.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow!!!!! 

All great but giraffe too cute


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Artist extraordinaire! Wonderful.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a talented lady your are! These are beautiful. The little giraffe you just want to cuddle.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Great! Can'nt believe, they are your "Firsts"!You are a real,great painter!Love them...specially , eyes of dog...just beautiful!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Such a wonderful talent you have your work is beautiful


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Your work is beautiful. Do you paint watercolor landscapes too? Realistic, beautiful work.
Do you make abstract work too?


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

The little giraffe is sooooo sweet!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

You have done such a beautiful job they look like photos. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

Fabulous!!!! Some of the best amateur paintings I've seen. Congratulations.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

The Marsh Harriet is stupendous!! Simply took my breath away.

Each art piece is stand-alone quality. You have tremendous talent! 

Dollie Dog's soul shines through your work and stole my heart.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

These are beautiful. I especially love the baby giraffe. I just want to hug him he's so cute.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow you are very talented.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the giraffe.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

You have such skill and artistry! Beautiful work.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> These are some of my firsts in "Water Colour Paintings"


Are your trained or self-taught? wonderful work.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,Love the one of the dog,


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

you are very talented


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, you're so talented love them all but the Marsh Harriet stands out for me, think it's stunning.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> Are your trained or self-taught? wonderful work.


Thank you for your kind comment! These paintings were the some of the first ones I did when I first started to do art! A few yrs back! Yes I am self taught! And have topped up my artistic flair since By having some tutoring by a reputable artist! .who told me I don,t need lessons! From her!... I went to another class before this & the tutor there said I,d been lying to her & class that I,d been some we're else before her! To be able to produce the standard of work! I was working on my Marsh Harriet's beak & head at the time! I started & finished him .myself! I try to hold to my own style of art & work! ...But I think we can always learn something new each day! From each other! ......


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Unbelievable!! You are so talented..


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I've only just noticed these. I was just looking at your Grandchildren's portraits. I adore these animal paintings and I think these are the best, until I look at your other paintings. Ohhhhh, how do I decide. Lovely, lovely, lovely.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

These paintings are fabulous . You are very talented.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You painted these! :shock: they are beautiful!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

WOW those are beautiful! I love the giraffe


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> You are a very talented artist!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your lovely up building & encouraging comments & thoughts! Very up building! X warmest love x


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

You are a fantastic artist. My favourite - The German Shepherd.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

amortje said:


> Your work is beautiful. Do you paint watercolor landscapes too? Realistic, beautiful work.
> Do you make abstract work too?


Thank you so much, appreciate so much your up building comments!
I,ve done a little scenic water colour! Mainly used Acrylic & Oils!
Also love painting flowers, done some similar to your style! But don,t have any photo,s of them! Will put some of my other water colours on a new page & topic! 
This first painting is a recent Water colour & Pen!
The second one, is a fun one, Of An old English cottage, post box & telephone booth! It's how I remember villages as I grew up! And did the painting for some English friends that now live in Ireland! They loved it! Reminds them of "times past!"


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

I almost fell off my chair! Beautiful! Fabulous job, love all three of them. You captured everything so perfectly!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Your work is beautiful. I love watercolor. It's not easy because you can't scrape off and redo any changes.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

You are so talented. Thank you so much for sharing the photos of your beautiful work. We are an amazing group!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shana (Mar 11, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely compliments! So appreciative! Thank you for taking time to look! .....xx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, your talent is amazing &#128158;


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow!! Very nice!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------

